# Gag,Scamps,ARS and a 44# kingfish



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

A last minute call to go fishing because of the favorable weather change was made. The motley crew of B-rad, Rob, Tim and myself were ready to go on a mission. My wife and a few ladies of the church wanted to have a fish fry next weekend for Ann Jackman (she will be 99 years young next week). So you know we did not want to disappoint the ladies so it was off to catch a few Red Snapper as requested. Left out of Pensacola Pass and let's just say, the forecast was right on, 3-4's winds 15 knots from the west. We picked up a heading of 178 degrees and was able to run at 25 knots which made for a short run to our in shore fishing spot. We try not to fish in close in the summer because of all the boat traffic. We only seen one boat pass us and she was heading to the edge. At first the bite was on, a gag was boated, with a few scamp and a snapper. Then the bite just turned off so we thought that today we would try and find some more in close spots for this winter. We did mark up a few new spots and lowered some baits down to them but only caught sharks and blue nose. While at one spot, B-rad starts holloing dolphin, dolphin, I mean mahi mahi. Tim and Rob both had pitch baits ready but Tim beat Rob to the draw. One minute later and a nice 18# cow wason the ice. No sign of the bull so we headed back to the NNE to top off our snapper limit. The kingfish were on fire, after about 8 or so we just did not put out another fly line. Another plan was to stock up on kings for the up coming mega shark event. Rob had one burn off a 100 yards and never slowed it down, I think maybe that one was a wahoo but we will never know for sure. Tim was able to wrestle a 44#king to the boat. We all got taken to the house today by some big fish but what a blast doing it. Hereare a few pictures of our catch today. Maybe next week we will be able to target groupers or maybe even a little blue water action. See you all offshore and good luck. Gene and Crew


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done as usual, and nice king!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That little alley must STINK of fish!!! It ALWAYS has a dead 'un on it!!!

Way to go there boys!!! :bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice!!!!! Let us know when you have an off day!!!!! Nona cook breakfast again?? Nevermind the guy with the White Robalo here to eat breakfast!!!! :shedevil


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job team wish i could have gone to short of notice glad youl did good . was the seas good? hope to go next time good job.jeff


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *prostreet78 (7/18/2009)*nice job team wish i could have gone to short of notice glad youl did good . was the seas good? hope to go next time good job.jeff


Jeff you dident miss much we caught fish all day but most of the day we were looking for new areas and spots like dad said we marked a few but nothiing on them. We hit 14 spots everyone miles apart from 370 ft to 120ft and only 2 produced for the summer bite. But i'm willing to guess the late fall winter bite will be on though.But thats fishing, unless you spend your time looking around you will never find that honey hole.Yesterday we dident find it but i think next week we are going catching instead of fishing.

Seas were 3-4 till noon 12-15knot winds and the water was clear clear clear i'm not saying what color cause i don't want to be corrected again on the diffrence between colors, cause blue and green are so close and i'm color blind anyways NOT.LOL

TIM


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice haul.looks like a tasty fish fry.:hungryi sure wish that i could have gone, i held out committing tothe canoe trip as long as i could friday.turned out to be a good day lazying down cold water with the wife and some friends from church.( the water felt GREAT!) if you need an extra set of arms to pull up them stubburn fish next week i'll be ready.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

As Gene and Tim have already mentioned it was not one of our best catching days, but it was still a great day of fishing. It takes days like this to make you try some new methods and we were able to come with a few that may help us in the future. Here are some pictures from the trip as always looking forward to the next one.

The worldsskinniest Mahi.She was really ready to eat the pitch bait and three jumps later whe was taking an ice bath.










Tim with a real smoker. The Saragosas got a workout yesterday.










Another photo opportunity.



















Team Recess

Rob


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

man thats a stud king!!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Still a nice King and decent Mahi, definately no complaining there. Sorry for not being able to get out with you guys, just couldnt get away with the short notice, but usually I can make it work just not this weekend. Hopefully next time. Glad you guys had a good time on the water and were able to get out.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

The wind was a little snotty for the first few hours, but it got much better as the day progressed. I went 0 for 2 on big grouper and wasn't thrilled about that but that just makes you want to kick their butts even more next time. Had fun as usual guys.



Brad


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats again...nice trip. I dont think i have seen a report from you yet that didnt have some grouper in it.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice trip !!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting

Scott


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job fellas! It was good to talk with you guys on the radio. I didn't get any pics, so didn't post a report, but we ended up with 6 scamp, 1 red grouper, a few triggers, several big lanes, some mingos, 2 big ass bonita,and an ARS. The biggest scamp I caught still had a rusty7/0 hook lodged in its belly with the line broke off. Awesome! Water was best I've seen all year. We actually saw a whale shark (about 18 ft) as we were leaving yall. It played around on the surface for a while, then sounded. Might be heading to the rigs next weekend if the waters right. Let me know if you guys are thinking about making a rig trip and we can buddy boat. Nice job again on the fish, you guys always produce!!

Bob


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *bellafishing (7/19/2009)*Nice job fellas! It was good to talk with you guys on the radio. I didn't get any pics, so didn't post a report, but we ended up with 6 scamp, 1 red grouper, a few triggers, several big lanes, some mingos, 2 big ass bonita,and an ARS. The biggest scamp I caught still had a rusty7/0 hook lodged in its belly with the line broke off. Awesome! Water was best I've seen all year. We actually saw a whale shark (about 18 ft) as we were leaving yall. It played around on the surface for a while, then sounded. Might be heading to the rigs next weekend if the waters right. Let me know if you guys are thinking about making a rig trip and we can buddy boat. Nice job again on the fish, you guys always produce!!
> 
> Bob


Leaving early saturday morning let's go. How about a litlle deep dropping? PM sent. Gene Team Recess


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

nice haul gene and crew always a pleasure reading your reports......:bowdown

gene please keep me in mind if you get an open spot. bob


----------



## c-hawse (Jun 22, 2009)

hay gene nothing wrong with a spure of the moment trip,

looks pretty good to me,have a good fry for that youg person

at church and wish happy birthday from me.

in Christ c-hawse


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Once again...Awesome.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

great job guys as always!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

STUD MACK. Great trip.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

if team recess would start supplying joe patti's with scamp and grouper the price would drop tremendously. just this year you guys could have given a scamp fillet to every pff'er.

good going guys. bet you've got as many miles on that boat as most do on their vehicle


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

nice fish......You all know how to do it.....:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report and nice box of fish for an exploring trip.You should have waited till Sunday to go, the seas were much calmer.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *[email protected] (7/20/2009)*nice haul gene and crew always a pleasure reading your reports......:bowdown
> 
> gene please keep me in mind if you get an open spot. bob


 Bob fall is just around the corner. Great bottom fishing and we can never find a full crew to go. Are you in for some fall and winter bottom bumping? Gene Team Recess


----------

